# PACS : Un régime contractuel légal



## Corsicum

PACS : Un régime contractuel légal
Pour ce type de contexte :
_Un régime contractuel légal (comme le PACS en France) ou un régime de fait (concubinage)._
_Un regime contrattuale legale (come ad esempio i PACS in Francia) o sotto un regime di fatto (convivenza)._
http://www.etimo.it/?term=pazzo&find=Cerca
Comment dit-on PACS en Italien ? , la prononciation n’est-elle pas un peu trop proche de _Pazzo_, cela prête à sourire ou non ?
Comment pourrait-on dire : _se pacser_ ? ...mis à part _impazzare !_
*Grazie*

*Edit ajout :*
Puisque en Français le législateur n’a pas cru bon mettre le terme concubinage il ne reste plus que « couple » ?
_Patto d’accopio ?_
_Patto d’accopio civile ? _
*Ce n'est pas trés beau, mais la loi est la loi !*


----------



## alidoro

Non, la prononciation n'est pas la meme! PACS ressemble bien PAX (latin pour paix), et non PAZ; donc l'idée de paix est fort meilleure que celle de folie...

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas un verbe; on peut dire *sottoscrivere il contratto di PACS*, ou une construction pareille...


----------



## Corsicum

alidoro said:


> Non, la prononciation n'est pas la meme! PACS ressemble bien PAX (latin pour paix), et non PAZ; donc l'idée de paix est fort meilleure que celle de folie...
> 
> Je crois qu'il n'y a pas un verbe; on peut dire *sottoscrivere il contratto di PACS*, ou une construction pareille...



*PAX !*
*PAX = Traité de paix = Trattato di pace = Patto di pace. *
Grazie mille.


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> PACS : Un régime contractuel légal
> Pour ce type de contexte :
> _Un régime contractuel légal (comme le PACS en France) ou un régime de fait (concubinage)._
> _Un regime contrattuale legale (come ad esempio i PACS in Francia) o sotto un regime di fatto (convivenza)._
> http://www.etimo.it/?term=pazzo&find=Cerca
> Comment dit-on PACS en Italien ? , la prononciation n’est-elle pas un peu trop proche de _Pazzo_, cela prête à sourire ou non ?
> Comment pourrait-on dire : _se pacser_ ? ...mis à part _impazzare !_
> *Grazie*
> 
> *Edit ajout :*
> Puisque en Français le législateur n’a pas cru bon mettre le terme concubinage il ne reste plus que « couple » ?
> _Patto d’accopio ?_
> _Patto d’accopio civile ? _
> *Ce n'est pas trés beau, mais la loi est la loi !*


 
Penso "Convivenza (legale ?), convivere" . Però, sono stato molto disturbato dalla risposta d'Alidoro .
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Penso "Convivenza (legale ?), convivere" . Però, sono stato molto disturbato dalla risposta d'Alidoro .
> Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


C’est un peut compliqué à expliquer et je n’ai pas été assez clair :
Le PACS, pour le choix du nom, « _Pacte civil de solidarité »_, d’évidence le législateur a voulu éviter tous les termes relatif au mariage, concubinage, absolument rien ne fait apparaître la notion de couple, on peut supposer que c’était une volonté ?.
Dans ce cas la traduction devient un exercice très difficile et on doit bien souvent garder l’original, mais la on tombe sur une consonance qui peut parfois prêter à sourire. 
C’est pourquoi les deux me satisfont, l’une du niveau humoristique, pour le « parler » : _PAX_
Et l’autre plus formelle : _Convivenza legale(civile_ )

Merci *matoupaschat*


----------



## matoupaschat

OK ; comme ça, je comprends mieux . Que le terme prête à sourire, je n'en doute pas . Mais la faute en revient aussi à cette f...ichue manie de parler par acronymes !


----------



## Anaiss

En Italie le contracte de PACS n'existe pas, donc on pourrait bien dire  (pour vous, les français  ) *"sottoscrivere il contratto di PACS"*  comment suggéré par Alidoro.

en fait, il y a eu une proposition de loi en 2007, appelée DICO (*DI*ritti  e doveri delle persone stabilmente *CO*nviventi) mais, in parole  semplici, "elle est périmée" et actuellement on n'a pas de législations  qui règlent les unions civiles au niveau national.
Pour sauvegarder les interets économiques, je crois qu'on aie  (c'est  correcte? ) que le mariage (étérosexuel)  ou la question "hybride" des "coppie di fatto", couples pas mariées qui  ont quelques droits réconnus.
ah l'Italie!


----------



## Corsicum

*Anaiss*
_En Italie ...Pour préserver les intérêts économiques, je crois que l’on a que la possibilité  du mariage  (hétérosexuel) ou la situation "hybride" des couples de facto,  non mariés qui ont quelques droits reconnus.
ah l'Italie!_

ah l'Italie! ..Heureusement qu’elle est la pour préserver les traditions !!!
Merci pour ton avis et ces précisions.

Ps : malheureusement je suis incapable d’écrire et de m'exprimer en Italien comme tu le fais parfaitement en Français.


----------



## Anaiss

Merci pour vos corrections et pour votre compliment.
en fait j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre...mais on est tous ici pour ça, n'est-ce pas? 

_en relisant_: le mot "_accopio_" n'existe pas en italien, on a 
coppia (f.) = couple
unione (f.) = union
accoppiamento = accouplement

un caro saluto


----------

